# Got To Love It



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Was going to try to meet Fullish and Overkill at Dauphin Island Thur. evening. Got there about 7:00 and the water was terrible( pea soup). Now this is about a 2 hour drive from Gulfshores. Drove from East to West on the island checking to see if I could find any clear water, none to be found. From high to low in about 5 minutes and now a 2 hour drive home. Bound and determined I drive on to Josephine Bayou which is close to the house and launch. Now we have about 5 hours of drive time logged in and it's pushing 10:00 and your asking yourself if you've lost your mind.Every dedicated gigger on here knows how addictive this sport is and have spent many all-nighters for a chance at a fish. I had commitments Fri. Morning and knew I had to make an early night of it and loaded the boat at midnight. Managed a few fish and enjoyed the time on the water.Quality of the fish I saw was pretty good at Josephine. Lots of tracks all up and down the beach and with it now low tide, I'm sure I missed alot of fish. I'm telling you(You've Just Got To Love It)​


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I feel your pain.If I were you I would stay over that way for a few more weeks until all this dirty river gets out of here.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I totaly concur with your sickness.


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

*no luck here either*

At least you didn't go home empty handed....we went out Friday night and didn't see a single flat fish.... Perdido Bay looked like coffee water ....did go home with a cooler full of nice size crab tho.....threw ourselves a crab boil and had a feast anyway. Better luck next week my friend:yes:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Never been Lucky in Perdido*

Lucky
Gigged that way alot last year when things were closed over here in Al. Never saw more crabs and specks anywhere to compare to it. Could have loaded the boat most any night with huge blue crabs. I just never saw that many flounder and my best night in Perdido was a limit. A little further West toward Bear Point things got alot better in numbers and size.


----------

